#ubuntu-uds-client-2 2014-07-19
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-client-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/client-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/07/19/%23ubuntu-uds-client-2.html
<gabriela> HOLIS
<gabriela> _______________________________________}
